# Pac-Man cube



## Dragon23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pac-Man cube.

Ultimate 80s nostalgia. 


I painted this on a Geo-cube.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

That is amazing!


----------



## u Cube (Jun 2, 2020)

Woah! Love it!


----------



## Timoth3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Waka waka!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Is it a supercube or do centers not have an orientation?


----------



## Dragon23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Is it a supercube or do centers not have an orientation?


Only two centres have orientation. Also, the two 'eye' edges look the same, but if you put them in the wrong place you get strange situations on the last layer.


----------

